# Help! How to use Wahl steel combs with Andis clipper



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have my combs in front of me, but I remember struggling with them when I brought my set to Arreau's to demonstrate... We finally figured out that the combs do have a sort of "spring" load to them and you have to get the spring to stretch so they'll go over the blade - if you take the comb and push/pull/manipulate until you find how that spring opens up, you should be able to get it on your blade... I hope this helps (but it's probably just more confusing!) :lol:

If you don't get any better answers by the time I get home and have my combs in my hands - I'll try to get a better description of where the spring is and how it opens to get on the blade.

Good luck!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you PlumCrazy! So obvious once you've seen it, so non-obvious when you have slipped the comb over the blade and it won't fit! I can now see how the spring works - but do you put it onto the clippers front end of the comb first, or back end first? (And wouldn't a small diagram on the packaging be helpful!)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorted - pull and click! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Very cool! Have fun clipping!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

omg i did the same thing- sitting there going WTF. cuz it does NOT look like that has a spring/stretch to it at all. 

Then finally started playing around and fell into how color me embarrassed

So you place it at the bottom- The lil 'hook' goes under the blade bottom on the back- then stretch it UP to the front of the blade and it slides on 

(just thought i'd right directions more then 'fiddle around'  ) for future searches


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good thinking NeVar - I did search before asking! I am so glad I'm not the only one who was rather befuddled by them.


----------

